# my first 2 articles



## cid (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi,
my second blog post on iso.500px.com just came out. I thought it might be interesting reading for some of you. I've written from my hobbyist point of view and I hope you like them  Feel free to leave feedback ...

*7 Pieces of Advice for Beginners, from a Hobbyist Like You

The Best Ways to Invest Your Money as a Photographer*

or just check out my 500px profile


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Cid 

Very interesting reading. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cid (Mar 17, 2016)

Click said:


> Hi Cid
> 
> Very interesting reading.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



thank you!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 17, 2016)

I read the first half of the *Invest...* article and skim read the second half. Very good advice and I really like how you addressed tripods. The first point being that it helps with composition and the secondary point being about sharpness. I think a lot of photographers only think of tripods for extra sharpness, but they definitely help in fine tuning composition. Nice job (and good photos too).


----------



## cid (Mar 18, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> I read the first half of the *Invest...* article and skim read the second half. Very good advice and I really like how you addressed tripods. The first point being that it helps with composition and the secondary point being about sharpness. I think a lot of photographers only think of tripods for extra sharpness, but they definitely help in fine tuning composition. Nice job (and good photos too).



Thank you, the idea was to write article about how to invest not only money into photography since it could be quite expensive hobby (the article headline was changed - original was "How to invest in photography").


----------

